# Anthro Comics,Graphic Novels and Animal Comics



## Bloodhowl (Mar 31, 2016)

Just setting up a list of anthro comics and Animal Comics for those who are interested in knowing of what kind of furry type comics are out there. That you can buy at stores or online.


Anthro Comic Books and Graphic Novels:

Solo: The Survivors of Chaos by Oscar Martin
Black Sad
The Great Catsby
Mouse Guard
The Wilds End
Autumn Lands Tooth and Claw
Nordguard
Squarriors
Elephantmen
Kennel Block Blues
Mirror
Tall Tails Theives Quest
The Western Deep
Caterwall
The Mice Templar
Redwall (theres a regular novel too, with no pictures if your looking for that)
The Dog Days of Summer
Red Lantern
The tortoise and the hare written and illustrated by marilyn cole
Lackadaisy
Wuffle comics
Inverloch
Flight (has some anthro comics in them)
Island (same)
Grandville Mon Armour
Tiger! Tiger! Tiger!
Maus
VGCats
Spirit Leaves
Housepets
Bearnutscomic
Digger
Amulet
The Mighty Zodiac
Franko fables of the last earth
Klaw
Tiny Kitten Teeth
Peachy Keen
Vacancy by Jen Lee, Nobrow
Omaha The Cat Dancer
Gold Digger
The Astounding Wolf-Man
Missle Mouse
Cogs and Claws
Oink
Circles
Animal Noir
Unnatural
Atlas and Axis
Tiger Lawyer
Milikardo Knights
Tellos
The Snagglepuss Chronicles

Animal Comics

Pride of Baghdad
The gifted
Rover Red Charlie
Love The Fox
Love The Tiger
Love The Lion
Beasts of Burden
WE3
Animosity,Animosity: The Rise*,*World of Animosity,Animosity: Evolution,
The Other Dead (zombie animals)


----------



## stevegallacci (Apr 18, 2016)

many issues of Albedo are still available in back stock and the Erma Felna story is being serialized on FA and on my new website. stevegallacci.com


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

Can I recommand "Omaha the Cat Dancer"? (although it is more for a mature audience)


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 30, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> Can I recommand "Omaha the Cat Dancer"? (although it is more for a mature audience)


yeah i was mainly posting comics and graphic novels that you can physically have in your hands.


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

Bloodhowl said:


> yeah i was mainly posting comics and graphic novels that you can physically have in your hands.


Okay, so I highly recommend _Omaha_. It has great art and very good writing. But like I said, for mature audiences. But the M-rated stuff is definitely not cheap and is tastefully done, with heart.


----------



## Bloodhowl (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> Okay, so I highly recommend _Omaha_. It has great art and very good writing. But like I said, for mature audiences. But the M-rated stuff is definitely not cheap and is tastefully done, with heart.


cool i will check it out.


----------



## Dewi_K (May 3, 2016)

For mature audience I recommand an animal short comic called "We 3" by Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely.


----------



## klownykritter618 (May 17, 2016)

What about Asmundr and Home?


----------



## Bloodhowl (May 18, 2016)

klownykritter618 said:


> What about Asmundr and Home?


Are you able to buy the book? cause im only listing comics you can buy.


----------



## SubSonic68 (May 28, 2016)

Never heard of any of these, lol. Are these books great?


----------



## klownykritter618 (May 29, 2016)

can't buy them but, they are good web comics!


----------



## Bloodhowl (May 30, 2016)

SubSonic68 said:


> Never heard of any of these, lol. Are these books great?


Yeah they are. Especially Black Sad. These are all graphic novels or comic books you can buy.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jun 5, 2016)

Dewi_K said:


> For mature audience I recommand an animal short comic called "We 3" by Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely.


I got it and it's awesome,  thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 30, 2016)

updated


----------



## Scotty (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the list. I've been wanting to check out more furry comics.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 19, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Cool, thanks for the list. I've been wanting to check out more furry comics.


No problem.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Sep 29, 2016)

More comics added to the list, check back once in a while for more.


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 16, 2017)

www.stevegallacci.com: Albedo

This one is adult because of nudity and mostly gay sex, but its a good comics Caves and Critters

here there a list of furry web comics: new.belfrycomics.net: The Belfry WebComics Index


----------



## mylittlepkle (Feb 16, 2017)

I would strongly Recommend Black sad if you enjoy gritty noir or Redwall if you enjoy reading about delicious food and strangely gruesome deaths lol.


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 16, 2017)

redwall delicious food and gruesome death? The only read wall I know was a good cartoon^^

Silver Wings also, shade got a cute body, light muscle compare to Marina who's got no muscle.


----------



## mylittlepkle (Feb 16, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> redwall delicious food and gruesome death? The only read wall I know was a good cartoon^^
> 
> Silver Wings also, shade got a cute body, light muscle compare to Marina who's got no muscle.



I mean the novels not the PBS cartoon (although the cartoon was great too).


----------



## MrPhox (Feb 16, 2017)

Ahhh ^^

Well I never read those books since there are for kids/young adults.


----------



## Dryftwood62 (Feb 19, 2017)

I've got a few! 

Elephantmen through Image is pretty good, 
Pride of Baghdad is Vertigo and is fantastic.

Also, the Tim'Rous Beastie anthology coming out later this year is all animal based as well!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 16, 2017)

Updated with two more comics


----------



## spacerogue (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm surprised Sky Doll isn't on your list. Its certainly worth the read, great story and wonderful art. 

Sky Doll - Wikipedia


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 24, 2017)

spacerogue said:


> I'm surprised Sky Doll isn't on your list. Its certainly worth the read, great story and wonderful art.
> 
> Sky Doll - Wikipedia



Is it anthro? or animal related?


----------



## spacerogue (Apr 28, 2017)

Bloodhowl said:


> Is it anthro? or animal related?



Anthro's


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 30, 2017)

I noticed that the Whiteboard is not on the list of webcomics here. It revolves around a paintball shop owned by a polar bear.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jun 6, 2017)

2Paw will add:

Tiger Lawyer (Anthropomorphic animal/human cohabitating world, modern day) [Print comic, three issues so far, recent printing] 
Milikardo Knights (Exclusively furries/anthropomorphic animals in a Robotech-ish sci-fi setting) [Mad Badger Press; mid-to-early 1990s, 3 issues]
Great Lakes Avengers (Marvel, recently cancelled (2017) at issue #7. One main character during its run was an IRL (Marvel IRL) Furry fan, whose family members (apparently) change into anthropomorphic canines of some variety. This main character, 'Good Boy' is a young woman who changes into a blue & white furred anthropomorphic male wolf, her IC 'fursona'.)
Tellos (Image Comics, mid 1990s) (A sword & sorcery world inhabited by multiple humanoid races (humans included) of various erect animal species. Two of the main characters in the comic are an anthropomorphic tiger and fox.)

All of the above are or were print comics.

-2Paw.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 6, 2017)

Printed furry comics: Well some are also available online.

Wild Frontier; Anthro animals who explore space :wild-frontier.com: Wild Frontier: 01

Not sure if this one was mention or not. Also its part NSFW: www.tigerknight.com: Swords and Sausages

Userpage of stevegallacci -- Fur Affinity [dot] net he crated Albedo and Birthright.

MU Press have Havoc, The Furkindred, (Xanadu across the Diamond sea (I think its Antarctic press tough)


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

MrPhox said:


> Printed furry comics: Well some are also available online.
> Wild Frontier; Anthro animals who explore space :wild-frontier.com: Wild Frontier: 01



oh thanks for sharing this Wild Frontier is really cool :3


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 6, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> oh thanks for sharing this Wild Frontier is really cool :3



Your welcome: Its also on paper if you prefer ^^ But I don't remember where I got it?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 8, 2018)

New comic book series that just came out called Unnatural by image comics you guys might enjoy.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 8, 2018)

Young 'uns, who don't know about Furry comics...

Shanda the Panda
Katmandu
Furrlough
Genus
Skunkworks
The Ups and Downs of Anthropomorphic Relationships
Wild!


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 8, 2018)

Hara Surya said:


> Young 'uns, who don't know about Furry comics...
> 
> Shanda the Panda
> Katmandu
> ...




I can't find anything about Skunkworks, 
What is: The Ups and Downs of Anthropomorphic Relationships and Wild?


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 8, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> I can't find anything about Skunkworks,
> What is: The Ups and Downs of Anthropomorphic Relationships and Wild?



Skunkworks and Ups and Downs were both by the late Jim Hardiman and published by Radio Comix. Skunkworks was about a set of triplet skunkettes (and often their mother) in adult situations, often incestuous. Ups and Downs was a humor series that you learn about "Species that Should Never Mate."



Spoiler



It includes what I consider one of the hotter pieces of erotica dialog where a lioness growls at the tomcat having sex with her, "Ram it in, I'm not made of glass!"



Wild! was a short-run adult anthology series in the early 2000s by Mu Press(?).

I have a bookshelf full of Furry comics I never read anymore that I could go through and get more titles.


----------



## bombylius (Jul 8, 2018)

I would also suggest Exit Stage Left: The Snagglepuss Chronicles. It's a comic about 1950s cold war paranoia, McCarthyism, homophobia, and the persecution of writers that were deemed to be too subversive. The main character is Snagglepuss, an anthro pink mountain lion from the old Hanna-Barbera cartoons. It's a good comic and I really recommend it.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 8, 2018)

Hara Surya said:


> Skunkworks and Ups and Downs were both by the late Jim Hardiman and published by Radio Comix. Skunkworks was about a set of triplet skunkettes (and often their mother) in adult situations, often incestuous. Ups and Downs was a humor series that you learn about "Species that Should Never Mate."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking for some Furkindred from Mu Press, A few Rudiprrrrt that I'm missing and tail of the Fennek No2 if you have them ^^

I have knew a few furry comics in the 90s but they where very hard to find since they where "alternative" from the big names Marvel and DC. Today I don't know if there are new furry comics printed?


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 10, 2018)

MrPhox said:


> I'm looking for some Furkindred from Mu Press, A few Rudiprrrrt that I'm missing and tail of the Fennek No2 if you have them ^^
> 
> I have knew a few furry comics in the 90s but they where very hard to find since they where "alternative" from the big names Marvel and DC. Today I don't know if there are new furry comics printed?



There are furry comics listed, i have them listed on the first page.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 10, 2018)

Twopaw Tarnished-Silver said:


> 2Paw will add:
> 
> Tiger Lawyer (Anthropomorphic animal/human cohabitating world, modern day) [Print comic, three issues so far, recent printing]
> Milikardo Knights (Exclusively furries/anthropomorphic animals in a Robotech-ish sci-fi setting) [Mad Badger Press; mid-to-early 1990s, 3 issues]
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation I will add them to the list.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jul 10, 2018)

Another furry comic to keep an  eye out in september thats coming out in English called 
*Solo: The Survivors of Chaos* by Oscar Martin. You guys would love this one.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jul 10, 2018)

Bloodhowl said:


> Thanks for the recommendation I will add them to the list.



Most welcome, ami! Couple of things, if you go looking: 1) Milikardo Knights has been out of circulation for a while; I found out not too long ago that the writer or artist (I believe it was the artist) had had considerable health troubles and had passed away. The Mad Badger Press books that do exist should be easy to get a hold of, tho'. 2) Original print issues of Tellos are, regrettably, expensive collector's items the last time I looked them up. (I have a copy of one issue I bought when new.) I don't know of any collected Tellos graphic novel, but given the expense of gathering the print series now individually, it would not stretch my imagination to think there is one.

-2Paw.


----------



## MrPhox (Jul 10, 2018)

Bloodhowl said:


> There are furry comics listed, i have them listed on the first page.




But you don't have the comics I'm looking for in your list


----------



## Marcl (Jul 21, 2018)

A fun furry anthro comic about video games:

Savestate

In a similar fashion, but it's animal. It's about a house cat that loves video games and hides that from his owner.

GaMERCaT


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 21, 2018)

Kitfox-Crimson has worked on quite a few over the years, many of which he's even published. His latest project is In Our Shadow, and would definitely recommend it so far.

Thus far, two books in the series are available:

Book 1: Legacy


> No one really knows what destroyed the human race. It may have been the planet-wide atomic detonations, or the unstoppable, globe-spanning virus epidemic. Maybe even the ice age. One thing is almost certain though, humankind was responsible for all three of these disasters. Their existence was short and their disappearance swift, but they left behind incredible scientific wonders, inspired by nature. Perhaps it was only fitting that nature, in it's own way, found inspiration in the legacy of man, and started down a new path that would see it recreated in man's own image.
> 
> Fifty thousand years from now, the world is populated by races of animals that have evolved in the ruins of humanity. Having evolved much faster than the other species, rats have laid claim to the Earth. A small band of marsupials have discovered a way that ancient human technology could end rat domination and bring freedom to the world once again, if they can only find it.



Book 2: Hubris


> After extensive searching, Brianna, Bray and Pipa have finally discovered the potential location of a working Neural Flare, the device that can bring an end to rat domination on Earth. Unfortunately, they have also uncovered powerful human weapons and garnered the attention of Madagascan lemurs, the only race capable of operating them.
> 
> Seeing this as a potential threat, the rats send a fleet to destroy Madagascar and all its inhabitants.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 7, 2018)

For a manga about an animal: Chi's Sweat Home. That said I guess you could count things like Garfield too really for the animal section if it doesn't have to be solely animals so maybe not.


----------

